# Using both left and right y-axis



## Magic2 (Feb 24, 2009)

I want to make a graph with scaling on both left and right y-axis. The values range from -10 to +10 on one graph. The other graph has values from 300 to 2400.
How would I do that?


----------



## RoryA (Feb 24, 2009)

Right-click one of the chart series, choose Format Data Series and on the Axis tab, change to Secondary. You can then format the axes as you wish.


----------



## Magic2 (Feb 25, 2009)

I get two horizontal axis. 
But since I have minusvalues, e.g. -10 one of the horizontal axis is situated above.  

The other horizontal axis (300 to 2000) is below, at starting at -12. 

How should I solve this.


----------



## RoryA (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean - could you clarify or post a sample picture?


----------



## Magic2 (Feb 25, 2009)

rorya said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean - could you clarify or post a sample picture?




I cant paste a picture here..  
Its two horizontal x-axis. On the upper the columns pointing downwards (-10). On the lower x-axis the columns pointing upwards (+2000). 


-------------------------


--------------------------


----------



## RoryA (Feb 25, 2009)

In the chart options you should be able to remove the secondary X axis, if that is the issue?


----------

